

Organizing Data in Long Lived Applications - EvilTrout
http://eviltrout.com/2013/05/26/organizing-data-in-long-lived-applications.html

======
dave_sid
Interesting. Using composition of objects like that is a sensible enough
approach. What about also just implementing lazy loading in your domain
objects. If you try to get details of a user and it's already been fetched
from the server, then great. If not then fetch it from the server. I guess
that's what you're doing in a way, but with lazy loading, the fetching logic
would be tied to the entity class and the rest of the application doesn't need
to care.

